# How long for Trichomes to turn amber???



## dannyking (Dec 17, 2008)

Well I'm growing Afghani and they should be ready around next week, supposedly.... My trichomes are still clear but maybe 10 - 15 percent of those are beginning to turn cloudy, I was just wondering if any of you guys have any idea approximately how long they take to turn 50/50 cloudy/amber, My Afghani's are flowering 8 1/2 weeks. Thank you. +rep for any helpers.


----------



## Lowryder1 (Dec 17, 2008)

usually around last 2 wks they will ripen up thats what you want is half cloudy half amber great high good luck


----------



## sUpA nOvA D9 (Dec 17, 2008)

The grows ive done we dont want too many amber tric's. Amber tric's show break down of the THC, when it was about 25% cloudy 75% clear we flushed for 1-2 weeks depending on leaf color, then harvested. that flush period more of the clear tric's will go cloudy, and not that many should turn amber resulting in a high potency. Take some high res. pic's I just love how the Afghani ladies smell, taste, and look.


----------



## dannyking (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks guys, I sort of though 10 days to 2 more weeks would be sufficient enough but wanted a second opinion, I cant take any high res pics because the microscope Im using is a x-mas present for my girlfriend and its all wrapped up now, hence why I wanted an approximate time but looks like ill be able to check christmas day or so.

And yeah the Afghani are great, my first time growing them and will def grow again, lovely smell and decent producers, I got mine from Sensi, I've got one pheno that is producing loads more than the others, Im going to try taking clones and revegging it. I know its a long shot but I'd love to keep it, The afghani's are the most crystal covered plants I've ever Grown. You can see individual trichomes with the naked eye.
Thanks for the headsup guys. +rep.


----------



## sUpA nOvA D9 (Dec 17, 2008)

Ya Im trying to track down some Afghani Bullrider seeds (Afghani is one of the crosses) but its super difficult to track these seeds down. Looks like you will have a very Merry Christmas lol Now remember don't try and smoke your X-mas tree...I know its big, green, and a "tree", but noone will be happy after that haha. Im gunna pick up the 420 scope when I get back in the game.


----------



## dannyking (Dec 20, 2008)

Its going to be tough letting the buds dry and cure over christmas alright. Im trying to decide on my next grow in january. What seeds to get. Somtimes I get really confused when choosing a strain, theres just so many. I was Thinking Amnesia, White Rhino, Power Plant, Critical Mass, and Blueberry. What you reckon?


----------



## LazyBurnout420 (Dec 20, 2008)

dannyking where do u order from? whats the best site u think?


----------



## Boneman (Dec 20, 2008)

Waiting for trics to turn amber is like waiting for water to boil. It seems to take forever!! Stay patient and it will happen...promise


----------



## sUpA nOvA D9 (Dec 20, 2008)

dannyking said:


> Its going to be tough letting the buds dry and cure over christmas alright. Im trying to decide on my next grow in january. What seeds to get. Somtimes I get really confused when choosing a strain, theres just so many. I was Thinking Amnesia, White Rhino, Power Plant, Critical Mass, and Blueberry. What you reckon?


 Personally I'd go with the Amnesia (heard some good things about her, and you cant go wrong with Master Grower Soma), Id also go with the PPP for good quality, and high yeilds...you should take a few clippings from your best female Afghani, and keep the clones going. Saves money, time, and keeps the ganja plentiful.


----------



## dannyking (Dec 20, 2008)

LazyBurnout420 said:


> dannyking where do u order from? whats the best site u think?


I've only ordered seeds from the net once, Nirvana's white widow. I just go down to my local headshop and they order anything I want in if they dont already stock it. Very handy. I feel so sorry for my fellow american growers who have to take such a risk. If I was to order online again I think it would have to be Attitude. especially with the free seeds offers they have. And such a huge selection. Or maybe http://mrniceguy.nl I dont think attitude stock Mr Nice seeds.


----------



## tusseltussel (Dec 21, 2008)

usually ther is a 10 day harvesting window it opens when trichs are cloudy and closes when they are compleatly amber


----------



## dannyking (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks guys. well I've been checking them every day or 2 and now they are mostly cloudy, going at this rate I'd say maybe 4 to 5 more days. To be honest I like to let my plants go as long as possible. I want to be nailed to the floor after I smoke a J. Cheers.


----------



## langford77 (Nov 28, 2011)

The best and safest way to order seeds is through worldofseeds.com.. done it for years..


----------

